# Synthetek Appetite Suppressant



## amateurmale (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm looking for an appetite suppressant and I could've sworn that synthetek carried one but I didn't see it on their web site. Any help is appreciated !


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm mainly looking for one that doesn't give me the jitters. I need to start cutting soon.


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 17, 2014)

Synthetek carries Synthelamin, an appetite stimulator to increase appetite not suppress it.


----------

